# My Gorgeous Sheepdog, RIP Jake, :(



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

After 13 years I've lost my lovely Sheepdog! :sad:

He was crazy but fantastic around the sheep and a very loyal loving dog, I'm going to miss him loads. Big part of my life!!

Rest in peace now (or you'll probably still be chasing sheep) We all loved you!!

JAKE!!!

:sad:


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

Forgot his pic!


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

Looked like a lovely boy, RIP Jake


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

He was, thank you for your kind words.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

I am so sorry


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> I am so sorry


Thank you :sad:


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Sorry to read your post.


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

Stephen P said:


> Sorry to read your post.


Thank you Stephen, it was a month ago, so it's getting a easier now.


----------



## frogmadmeg (Sep 4, 2011)

i no u cant really compare frogs to dogs but its so sad i cryed for a week when ma horned frog died

jake looks like a lovly dog and i love sheepdogs there lovly dogs arnt they 

R.I.P jake :sad:

best wishes meg xxxx


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

frogmadmeg said:


> i no u cant really compare frogs to dogs but its so sad i cryed for a week when ma horned frog died
> 
> jake looks like a lovly dog and i love sheepdogs there lovly dogs arnt they
> 
> ...


Hi Meg,

Thank you, and a dog or a frog or any other pet, it's still the same loss.

He was lovely and I miss him every day and my other sheepdogs do too.

We have had a new addition to the sheepdog clan which helps cause he's so funny and so much like Jake when he was a pup.

This is Olly who is making us happy again, thanks again to you and everyone else for your lovely messages.


----------



## frogmadmeg (Sep 4, 2011)

aww now that is just too cute and the 1 beside it looks like a wolf, but wolfs r cool and he has little chubby legs i like a chunky puppy 
best wishes meg xxx


----------



## Loubear (Apr 22, 2012)

I know what its like to lose a dog  RIP


----------



## devon pet transport (May 15, 2012)

Aww sorry for your loss, Jake looked adorable. We have collies and would be heartbroken to lose one.......Glad you have the cheeky wee fella, Olly, to put back some laughter into your lives.....He looks a big ball of fluff and fun


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks again everyone, I appreciate your kind words.

Olly is great and he reminds us a lot of Jake and how crazy he was as a pup, I'm sure we'll have as much fun with him as we did with Jake and he will never been forgotten as with all the animals we've lost.

Take care all x


----------

